# Ozello 4/29/07 Invitation



## tom_in_orl

Here are directions. The Google directions end at North Mullet Loop but the actual last turn is one street before that and is called North Pirate Point. This is the street that goes to the Boat Ramp so It should be hard to miss.

GPS Coordinates are 28.867667354146032,-82.66535997390747

Please post to this thread if you need a clarification on anything.

From Crystal River

From Homosassa Springs

From Orlando

From Tampa

From Gainesville

From Daytona Beach

From Miami FL


----------



## Guest

I just have one correction.  I think I was first for the Fly Casting Clinic since I need all the help I can get.  But I'll take my turn while Bill cooks. :

After rethinking this let's post the RSVP here so everyone will know who is coming.


----------



## Neil_E.

Sounds interesting. Unless I'm missing it I didn't see where the event will be held.


----------



## deerfly

The event will be held at the boat launch/mini park at the very end of Ozello Trail, which is off US19, a few miles south of SR44 or about 15 miles or so north or SR 50. You can see it from mapquest, yahoo maps, etc by looking for homosassa and looking north on US19.

Ozello Trail is a long winding 2 lane road that wanders from mostly westbound to eventually north. I think its something like 7-9 miles out there from the intersection at US19. Its pretty easy to follow. Once you get to a stop sign, you make a right and the ramp is right there. From the ramp you are literally about a mile from the open gulf.


----------



## LoneRanger

count me in~



L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hey Orlando members, who else is going? 

Everyone, who is bringing kids besides me?


----------



## rcmay

You can more than likely count me in, I am traveling to the panhandle the weekend before, but I will try my best to make it.


----------



## Guest

Count me in! NO HOT RODDING OR PINK SLIPS! I'm here to relax, explore, hanging out and fish! LOL...........btw....how can I get off at from 19-98? Get on hwy 494 to john brown rd??? Do u have an address for the directions?


----------



## Guest

> Count me in!  NO HOT RODDING OR PINK SLIPS!  I'm here to relax, explore, hanging out and fish! LOL...........btw....how can I get off at from 19-98? Get on hwy 494 to john brown rd??? Do u have an address for the directions?


  

The turn is between Homossassa and Crystal River.  My guess is that you will come up 98 to 19 at the Chaz and head North but we'll hook you up as it gets closer.  The turn off 19 is clearly marked and you drive 9 miles to a stop sign.  Turn right and it's about 100 yards to the ramp.  If you were to turn left, I think you would be back within 30 seconds. ;D ;D  Ozello is not a place that you go "through".  You are making conscious attempt to go to and from. 

Ozello is a place to take it easy due to the hazards and respect for the locals who fish close to the ramp.  Eric fishes it on a regular basis and I can't figure out why he even loads the trolling motor except for the workout and to weight the front of the boat.   Good news is that the hazards keep the riff raff ******* population down.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Gitten there is easy. First ya turn off the big road where it says Ozello goin West. Yu'll pass a few houses along the way, but when ya git to the general mercantile (Island Outpost) yer almost  there. Take yer time drivin,the road is real snakey and ya may run over somebody's hog. Anyway keep goin past the GM til ya see Peck's Port Cove, it's the only place in town that serves real steak. Keep goin, yer almost there. Cross over the causway(county engineer calls it that) we call it a ****. Follow yer nose, ya should be able ta smell the stills cookin. At the end of the **** take a right and a quick left and ya should find the ramp between the big yeller bus and two out-houses. Be sure to stop and introduce yerself to the fella in the bus(he sells spare lowers and props), also has a in-bus mechanic fer on-site fixin. It's pretty easy to find, but if ya do get lost go back to the General Mercantile and see John. He's a real nice feller, and ask him how to get to The Big Pond. This ain't Deliverance, but it would be best not to take directions from a fella wiff no teeth and a long-bow. We'll post formal directions at a later date. Hope to see a good turn-out. We are just getting started w/this, so please bear with us. We will try to make it something that you mark on your calender for next year.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## deerfly

> Ozello is not a place that you go "through". You are making conscious attempt to go to and from.
> 
> Ozello is a place to take it easy due to the hazards and respect for the locals who fish close to the ramp. Eric fishes it on a regular basis and I can't figure out why he even loads the trolling motor except for the workout and to weight the front of the boat.  Good news is that the hazards keep the riff raff ******* population down.


roger the first statement. If you are new to this area you will not run very far without smearing metal and fiberglass around on the abundant rocks and most likely breaking enough stuff to ruin your day. Even 99% of the innocent looking grass has knarly rocks underneath. The only exception might be if its dead low tide, the tide is moving and you're an EXPERT at reading the water. Then you might get twice as far as if you took off from the ramp with your eyes closed. 

yeah, its the exercise and ballast. Unless my 11yr old goes, then I don't need the trolling motor and battery.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Count me, my wife and my daughter Alexis in, we will be there. I would really like to meet some of you guys. Interested in that fly casting class, my wife needs some pointers as well. C-you there.


----------



## JRH

I'm a maybe. The wife is gonna be out of town that weekend, so I'm still trying to determine what I'm gonna do and how much trouble I'm gonna get in doing it.

If I come I'll have an open seat on the Whipray. Would prefer someone who can navigate the rocks you guys keep talking about.


----------



## Guest

> I'm a maybe.  The wife is gonna be out of town that weekend, so I'm still trying to determine what I'm gonna do and how much trouble I'm gonna get in doing it.
> 
> If I come I'll have an open seat on the Whipray.  Would prefer someone who can navigate the rocks you guys keep talking about.


You come on and I'll see if I can't hook you up with someone who will help you slime that boat but good.  I think Bill has me cooking, just as well, I can't fish. :


----------



## Guest

Captnron,

Would you pick up wild boar found dead on the road and cook it for BBQ???......lol.


----------



## Guest

> Captnron,
> 
> Would you pick up wild boar found dead on the road and cook it for BBQ???......lol.


Spelling?  "wild boar" You mean "wild bear"?  Ozello has both.


----------



## deerfly

could be a wild boar bear too, which I'd rather meet face to face vs a wild sow bear with cubs. 

as fer wild swine, if I hit one or saw someone else hit one and leave it lay, he'd be in the back of the truck headed for the skinin' pole. 

Ron is right though, I've seen hog's at various places along Ozello Trail on the way to the ramp a few times. They scoot off before you get too close, but the rooted up roadsides give them away. Haven't seen a bear yet, but there's a good number of them in Chaz a little further south, so I have no reason to believe there aren't a few around Ozello too. - eric


----------



## LoneRanger

lookin foreward to it~


follow me to catch FEESH! ;D




L.R.


----------



## Big_Fish

I will be there, Can I bring my dog?
and oh yeah my wife too!


----------



## sea-n-spots

We don't want to complicate this anymore than need be, but as time goes on it just gets deeper. Ron had a great idea(RARE)  in that we should post a list of the RSVP's that have come in up to this point. Then once posted the people not on the list can copy and paste thier own RSVP and in this way we can keep a running head count. Members such as Lone Ranger, deerfly,Tom in O-Town,HB16,Big Fish.White Snook and so on have already said they were going. Trouble is. we need a head count such as # of guests etc. I am going to post the list so far. If your name and # of family or guests isn't there, PLEASE take a moment to copy and paste your RSVP and # of guests. This will be a great help to us, and everything will all be worthwhile when you're chompin down mullet on the 29th. Thanks to you all, I'm sure we're all gonna have a good time.....Sea-Ya !    

Here is the RSVP list at present

litlblusrn4bigred - 3
just bill - 2
Ron & Daughter - 2
sea-n-spots - 7
flatstalker guys - 2

The list from my house looks a little long(7) but trust me they will all be working, and in this country ya gotta feed the help. Thanks


----------



## sea-n-spots

Just a REMINDER, the window on RSVP's CLOSES on the 20th so lets make it happen.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## tom_in_orl

Tom_in_orl - 4 (2 adults 2 kids)


----------



## Guest

RSVP- whitesnook-2 adults


----------



## sea-n-spots

With(2) posts from Tom in Orl with two adults and two children, that must mean he's bringing his other wife and kids from out of state....... ;D ;D ;D ;D That makes (8) in all. Just kidding...Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

> With(2) posts from Tom in Orl with two adults and two children, that must mean he's bringing his other wife and kids from out of state....... ;D ;D ;D ;D That makes (8) in all. ..!


Now this is getting interesting.


----------



## Guest

> With(2) posts from Tom in Orl with two adults and two children, that must mean he's bringing his other wife and kids from out of state....... ;D ;D ;D ;D That makes (8) in all. ..!
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is getting interesting.
Click to expand...


This is very interesting, must be one of hot college girls at the Wekiva......... ;D.....that's what happend when he's [smiley=drinking.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

One family. Now lets get this train back on the tracks.


----------



## Guest

> One family. Now lets get this train back on the tracks.


That's his story and he's sticking to it. I would too - Nice Family. 

OK - Head Count"

litlblusrn4bigred - 3 
just bill - 2 
Ron & Daughter - 2 
sea-n-spots - 7 
flatstalker guys - 2 
Tom_in_orl - 4 (2 adults 2 kids) 
whitesnook-2 adults 

It would be nice if we knew how many adults and how many kids.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Newest RSVP from Eeyore + Wife = 2 more. If we keep goin, we'll have enough for a prayer meetin....Sea-Ya !


----------



## sea-n-spots

Got a call from the ECC guys today, they will be posting RSVP later. This thing is starting to shape up.....  I don't think the redfish in Ozello have ever seen a head count this large. Should be fun...Sea-Ya !


----------



## TailStalker

YEPPER! Thanks to Bill and Tom I'll be there with a Gladesmen and Lostmen with a few of the crew ( not sure on count yet) and even possibly a 

See ya.
Kevin
East Cape


----------



## tom_in_orl

Map and directions added to beginning of thread. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1175020388/0#1


----------



## Skinnyreds

Count me in as well as a buddy.
Looking forward to it. Now just have to decide which boat to bring.......
Any suggstions Ron?!?!?!? Just joking, I'll have the new one without a doubt.
Mike


----------



## tom_in_orl

Change my RSVP to 2 adults no kids. Wife has to put on a baby shower :'( Its just me an a fishing buddy ;D aka Gergheenoe who most of you know for building this Pirogue.


----------



## Guest

> Change my RSVP to 2 adults no kids. Wife has to put on a baby shower  :'( Its just me an a fishing buddy  ;D aka Gergheenoe who most of you know for building this Pirogue.


Change in RSVP as requested - Granted, as long as you bring the Pirogue.   I't would be a blast at the Rock Garden.  Only problem may be keeping "deerfly" from taking off with it and covering it with slime.


----------



## Guest

> Count me in as well as a buddy.
> Looking forward to it.  Now just have to decide which boat to bring.......
> Any suggstions Ron?!?!?!? Just joking, I'll have the new one without a doubt.
> Mike


Word of warning.  If you don't show up with the "right" boat.  You'll have a long drive to go get the correct one and you may miss lunch. : ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> YEPPER! Thanks to Bill and Tom I'll be there with a Gladesmen and Lostmen with a few of the crew ( not sure on count yet) and even possibly a
> 
> See ya.
> Kevin
> East Cape


Kewl.  Just remember that this is a family event if your bringing a " "  ;D ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

I like Tom's aerial of the park and ramp, but that road-map gets me fuzzy all over lookin at all that fishy country.  Ron wants to be first in clinic while I cook and thats OK, after all the object is to catch fish not scare-em to death..... ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

I will be leaving for Ozello rather early to set up. Usually the Island Outpost opens @ 06:00. After talking w/John the owner, he has agreed to open @ 05:00. Anyone planning on getting there early is welcome to join us for breakfast. I'm posting my cell # in case anyone gets lost on the big road or needs directions. (352) 238-0332 Here's something just for the record- Report from local guide who fished here yesterday was that he was running over large pods of trout 3-6lbs. holding on every rocky point and outcropping, not to mention putting a slew of them in the boat. Ya gotta love it !!! Last but not least , I will have a coffee maker on site @ the ramp. Gotta have that Joe....Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

Unless I can figure out the logistics I won't be arriving till about nine with my daughter. She's not an early riser.  I'm pretty sure the the groups with kids will all be in the same boat especially the ones making the trek from the East.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Too bad, the fish bite stops @08:45. Thats when the Rock harvesting machines move into the area....


----------



## JRH

I'm in. RSVP me for one adult (might change to 2 if I can get a buddy to come).

I'll be driving over from the East Coast on Saturday morning. Anyone fishing Saturday?

I'm assuming there are a couple cheap motels in the Homosassa/Crystal River area?


----------



## sea-n-spots

10-4 on cheap. Just kidding, there are plenty of nice rooms at reasonable $ in the area. Try to stay close to or on US19. The closer U get to H2O the more expensive. Lots of good food in the area also. Try Crackers in CR and Peck's in Ozello. They have a great white clam sauce w/linguine. Depending on how well the plan comes together, we may fish Sat.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## deerfly

> Change my RSVP to 2 adults no kids. Wife has to put on a baby shower :'( Its just me an a fishing buddy ;D aka Gergheenoe who most of you know for building this Pirogue.



that pirogue looks very cool and with an 16'-18' push pole is an ideal little fishing machine for Ozello, can't wait to see it... - eric


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am going to need to buy a double trailer for these events if you guys want me to bring multiple boats. ;D

For now watch the video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVKbYfI6ICM


----------



## deerfly

perfect, that stability demonstration will come in handy to run off the mullet marauding porpoise when they crash your redfishing party. 

Seriously, that looks like a better solo fly fishing craft than my hi-sider, operated nicely from the center, stable enough to stand up in and isn't as long, so you get an extra second or two to see the fish before the front of the boat glides over them. Neat little project, might have to add one to my list...


----------



## Guest

> I am going to need to buy a double trailer for these events if you guys want me to bring multiple boats.  ;D
> 
> For now watch the video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVKbYfI6ICM


If it means you will bring both boats, bring your trailer and we will add outriggers.   If you are only bringing one boat, we want to see the Pirogue.   Seen plenty of noes. :


----------



## Spook

Put me down too. The friend I was going to bring had to bail, so I'll be flying solo. For anyone who is interested, I'd like to talk to you about your likes and dislikes in the way your skiff is set up. Any input I can get from you guys will only help in fitting out the FS18. Unfortunately, it won't be far enough along for me to bring, but I'm making progress. I have a 12 ft. jon boat I can bring. Not exactly a microskiff or very well suited to being stealthy, but it's all I've got until the FS18 is done. See you guys there.

Elie


----------



## sea-n-spots

> Put me down too. The friend I was going to bring had to bail, so I'll be flying solo. For anyone who is interested, I'd like to talk to you about your likes and dislikes in the way your skiff is set up. Any input I can get from you guys will only help in fitting out the FS18. Unfortunately, it won't be far enough along for me to bring, but I'm making progress. I have a 12 ft. jon boat I can bring. Not exactly a microskiff or very well suited to being stealthy, but it's all I've got until the FS18 is done. See you guys there.
> 
> Elie


To some it might make a difference, but I always said about Harley Davidsons. It's not WHAT you ride- It's That you ride, Nuff said?   Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

I guess i'll come 2...LOL Anyone got A open seat for me? I'll bring LOTS of BEER!!


----------



## deerfly

> I guess i'll come 2...LOL Anyone got A open seat for me? I'll bring LOTS of BEER!!



now yer talkin', maybe we can work something out.  Worse case I'll be your agent.


----------



## Guest

> I guess i'll come 2...LOL Anyone got A open seat for me? I'll bring LOTS of BEER!!


I have a open seat for ya if u want to. Since my buddy can't go due on business trip. So open seat avaliable................


----------



## JRH

I think I'll have an open seat as well on my boat.


----------



## Guest

Damn,All I have to say is "I'll bring LOT of BEER" and everyone want me to go with them...LOL


----------



## LoneRanger

I have intell that I learned 2 weeks ago that Pugar is going to try and make it.


this should be a fun get together. I promise I wont catch all of your fish! ;D





L.R.


----------



## Guest

Just checked in and this is looking awsome. 

Put me down for two more. Mom and Dad Capt'n Ron


----------



## sea-n-spots

Two (2)- The Flatstalker guys can't make it...Sea-Ya !


----------



## tom_in_orl

Are you still going to bring one out to try?


----------



## sea-n-spots

Nope, I'm bringing two. One standard w/paddle and one rigged w/TM and paddle. Should be fun....Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

Updated 4-16

OK - Head Count" 

litlblusrn4bigred - 3  
just bill - 2  
Ron & Daughter - 2  Mom and Dad Capt'n Ron  
sea-n-spots - 7  
flatstalker guys - 2  
Tom_in_orl - 4 (2 adults 2 kids)  
whitesnook-2 adults  
eyore & wife
eatme wrote -I guess i'll come 2
that Pugar is going to try and make it. 
Put me down too. Elie 
Lone Ranger 2


Two (2)- The Flatstalker guys can't make it
Tom_in_orl - changed to - 2 adults 

My count - 26 (6 are kids?)


----------



## deerfly

looks like my wife and kids will be there too. So thats 4 total, including me.


----------



## JRH

Ron,

You forgot me on your list! :'(

1 adult (possibly 2 - waiting to hear from a buddy if he can come)

Jason


----------



## tom_in_orl

How about name tags? What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest

> Ron,
> 
> You forgot me on your list!   :'(
> 
> 1 adult (possibly 2 - waiting to hear from a buddy if he can come)
> 
> Jason


Not really, just work in progress.   But please do as JRH did and make sure we have you listed.  We have to cut off the RSVP on the 20th to get the mullet in time.  If anyone doesn't see their name listed on the next post, PLEASE speak up.  Bear with us, trying to do this thing and keep a job. : 

After the 20th cut off anyone is welcome to attend but might want to bring some extra food just in case if you didn't RSVP.  We will have a deep fryer going and a small grill.


----------



## Guest

Jason, this one's for you 

Updated 4-16 

OK - Head Count"  
 
litlblusrn4bigred - 3   
just bill - 2   
Ron & Daughter - 2  Mom and Dad Capt'n Ron   
sea-n-spots - 7   
flatstalker guys - 2   
Tom_in_orl - 4 (2 adults 2 kids)   
whitesnook-2 adults   
eyore & wife 
eatme wrote -I guess i'll come 2 
that Pugar is going to try and make it.  
Put me down too. Elie  
Lone Ranger 2 
*JRH 2?*
deerfly 4 (2 adults and 2 kids)
Kevin Finn and his band of merry men.  ;D ;D 


Two (2)- The Flatstalker guys can't make it 
Tom_in_orl - changed to - 2 adults  

My count - 33-1/2 (8 are kids?) 

I'll go back through later and make sure I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## Guest

> How about name tags? What do you guys think?


You don't know your name? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

And I don't know where I live too.

Thats why its Tom_in_orl.


----------



## JRH

> Jason, this one's for you




I thought maybe you were scared I'd come over there and catch all the fish.... ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

For those of you that are still allowed to posess a valid drivers license, you could just keep them on hand during any conversations w/new friends. I personaly will be wearing my dog-tags since they changed my medications....Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

> Jason, this one's for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe you were scared I'd come over there and catch all the fish....   ;D
Click to expand...

Only if JHR ='s Eric (deerfly)  ;D ;D ;D

Come catch'm up.  Someone has to show up LR and Eric has to cook. ;D ;D ;D ;D

Sides, that boat looks best in slime green.


----------



## Guest

> And I don't know where I live too.
> 
> Thats why its Tom_in_orl.


 ;D ;D ;D

It's ok as long as you don't have the decal on the winsheild to tell you what car you drive. ;D ;D Or do you? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

I will be attending .myself and my son maybe.I look forward to meeting all of you !


----------



## TailStalker

It's Fenn not Finn Ron  ;D


----------



## LoneRanger

> Jason, this one's for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe you were scared I'd come over there and catch all the fish....   ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if JHR ='s Eric (deerfly)  ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Come catch'm up.  Someone has to show up LR and Eric has to cook. ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Sides, that boat looks best in slime green.
Click to expand...




How did I get volunteered to cook? 



L.R.


----------



## orlgheenoer

I will be there, prolly with Peter.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Another RSVP--- Forum member Kevin Brown-AKA- K Brown w/one guest will be attending Ozello on the 29th w/his new Green Boat.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

Head Count"  
 
litlblusrn4bigred - 3   
just bill - 2   + Bobby & Judy
Capt'n Ron, daugter, Mom Dad  4
sea-n-spots - 7   
Spook- 2   
Tom_in_orl 2 adults
whitesnook-2 adults   
eyore & wife 
Eatme  2 
Pugar is going to try and make it.  
Lone Ranger 2 
JRH
deerfly 4 (2 adults and 2 kids)
TailStalker (Kevin *Fenn*)- ?#
Skinnyreds
rcmay
K Brown
Pinfish and son
Tanner & Peter 

My count - 47  (9 are kids?) 

If I missed anyone, please speak up.
CR

We have to cut this off on the 20th.  Again everyone is welcome but if you miss the RSVP date, please bring something to eat just in case.  We will have a fryer and a small grill going if anyone needs to cook.


----------



## Guest

> It's Fenn not Finn Ron  ;D


My bad. I thought you changed it when you started swimming with the fishes. ;D ;D


----------



## just_bill

Add Bobby & Judy Thanks   Bill


----------



## Spook

I'll be flying solo, Ron. My friend found out that he couldn't go. If anyone has an extra spot, I'll leave the jon boat at home. Tell me your favorite fishing food or beer and I'll bring it. ;D


----------



## Guest

> I'll be flying solo, Ron. My friend found out that he couldn't go. If anyone has an extra spot, I'll leave the jon boat at home. Tell me your favorite fishing food or beer and I'll bring it. ;D


I'm sure things will work themselves out come Sunday the 29th. As it gets closer we'll have people post open seats.   Right now I'm not going to arrive in time to fish the AM but that could change by the 29th.


----------



## JRH

> I'll be flying solo, Ron. My friend found out that he couldn't go. If anyone has an extra spot, I'll leave the jon boat at home. Tell me your favorite fishing food or beer and I'll bring it. ;D



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Spook

Sounds good. If you get tired of cooking/organizing and want some dedicated fishing time up on the bow, I'm sure I could pole you around in circles until we spot some fish.


----------



## Guest

See how it works.   I'd pole both of you around just to get back on that boat.   4 more months


----------



## orlgheenoer

Cant wait 

I could either go fishing this weekend or next weekend so I went with ozello initation.


----------



## LoneRanger

Tanner, stay off Ma LAND! ;D 






should be a fun one for sure! Panda and I will be there both Saturday AND Sunday!


L.R.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Susan and i will be there......


----------



## Skinnyreds

Ron,
Add one more adult with me, fishing buddy confirmed, the city will just have to do without him that day and night.

Total of 2 for Skinnyreds.
Mike


----------



## Guest

"Head Count"   as of 4/18/07 7:15 am
  
litlblusrn4bigred - 3    
just bill - 2   + Bobby & Judy 
Capt'n Ron, daugter, Mom Dad  4 
sea-n-spots - 7    
Spook- 2    
Tom_in_orl 2 adults 
whitesnook-2 adults    
eyore & wife  
Eatme  2  
Pugar is going to try and make it.   
Lone Ranger 2  
JRH 
deerfly 4 (2 adults and 2 kids) 
TailStalker (Kevin Fenn)- ?# 
Skinnyreds 2
rcmay 
K Brown 
Pinfish and son 
Tanner & Peter  
backwaterbandits - Susan and i will be there

 
My count - 50  (9 are kids?)    

If I missed anyone, please speak up. 
CR 

We have to cut this off on the 20th.  Again everyone is welcome but if you miss the RSVP date, please bring something to eat just in case.  We will have a fryer and a small grill going if anyone needs to cook.


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens

I am planning on being there.I haven't started on my FS18 yet but will fish out of my 14 ft. aluminum boat. 18 HP. Evinrude. My flats boat will not go as shallow as the alum. job. Looking forward to meeting the gang. 
Capt. Ken Owens


----------



## Guest

"Head Count"   as of 4/20/07 6:00 am
  
litlblusrn4bigred - 3    
just bill - 2   + Bobby & Judy 
Capt'n Ron, daugter, Mom Dad  4 
sea-n-spots - 7    
Spook- 2    
Tom_in_orl 2 adults 
whitesnook-2 adults    
eyore & wife  
Eatme  2  
Pugar is going to try and make it.   
Lone Ranger 2  
JRH 
deerfly 4 (2 adults and 2 kids) 
TailStalker (Kevin Fenn)- ?# 
Skinnyreds 2
rcmay 
K Brown 
Pinfish and son 
Tanner & Peter  
backwaterbandits - Susan and i will be there
captn. Ken Owens

 
My count - 51  (9 are kids?)    

If I missed anyone, please speak up. 
CR 

Today, April 20th, is the cut off date  Again everyone is welcome but if you miss the RSVP date, please bring something to eat just in case.  We will have a fryer and a small grill going if anyone needs to cook.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Good man Ron, ya beat me to it. One more time, any one who plans to attend needs to make it happen cause I'm placing fish order Sat. Am. This thing has really taken shape, and is lookin like a real fun time....Sea-Ya !


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

ill be there too


----------



## Guest

> "Head Count"   as of 4/23/07 6:00 am
> 
> litlblusrn4bigred - 3
> just bill - 2   + Bobby & Judy
> Capt'n Ron, daugter, Mom Dad  4
> sea-n-spots - 7
> Spook- 2
> Tom_in_orl 2 adults
> whitesnook-2 adults
> eyore & wife
> Eatme  2
> Pugar is going to try and make it.
> Lone Ranger 2
> JRH
> deerfly 4 (2 adults and 2 kids)
> TailStalker (Kevin Fenn)- ?#
> Skinnyreds 2
> rcmay
> K Brown
> Pinfish and son
> Tanner & Peter
> backwaterbandits - Susan and i will be there
> captn. Ken Owens
> add" "fluker"
> IBGG - inboardgheenoeguy
> 
> 
> My count - 53  (9 are kids?)
> 
> If I missed anyone, please speak up.
> CR
> 
> Today, April 20th, is the cut off date  Again everyone is welcome but if you miss the RSVP date, please bring something to eat just in case.  We will have a fryer and a small grill going if anyone needs to cook.


----------



## Guest

> ill be there too


Glad you could make it.  Is it just you or will the clan be with you? Please just let us know how many adults and kids. 

Thanks,
CR


----------



## JRH

The plan still for the early risers to meet at the Island Outpost for breakfast around 5-6am?

Any fishing reports from the last week?

One more question...sorry...when looking at tides I'm seeing 3 different choices/reports for Ozello. Which one is going to be most accurate for the ramp where we are launching:
a) Ozello, FL
b) Ozello, St. Martins River
c) Ozello North, Crystal Bay

http://tbone.biol.sc.edu/tide/sites_usgulf.html

Thanks. 

Jason


----------



## deerfly

ozello north, crystal bay is closest. 

IMHO, don't get too worried about the tides, I've caught fish on every stage there. If anything pray for dead low so you can see the hazards, fish the deep pockets then follow the fish into the cover during the later stages of the rise. - eric


----------



## tom_in_orl

So where is breakfast? Can you post a map or address?


----------



## deerfly

ok, just checked myself. Looks pretty good. Falling until 10:15ish then rising until the mullets all fried up.


----------



## JRH

> So where is breakfast? Can you post a map or address?


Sea-n-spots posted back on page 3 that the meeting spot for breakfast would be at Island Outpost and that it normally opens at 6am, but he arranged with the owner to have them open at 5am. I'm not sure if that's still the plan...don't want to step on any toes, so I was just askin. 

The address is:

14231 W Ozello Trail
Crystal River, FL 34429
(352) 795-1880 

Menu:
http://ozello.net/iOMenu106web.pdf


----------



## Guest

We are meeting @ 6 AM for anyone who wants to join us for breakfast.  Guys you can't miss it since it will be the only place open and the vehicles with boats (or should I say "microskiffs"  ;D ;D) will be a dead giveaway.   Ozello Trail is long (9 miles) and winding so you will feel like you are driving forever.  Breakfast is about 5 miles on the right side.  If you pass it, stop and back up.  The only one behind you will be someone else in our group. 


Now would be a good time to post if you have an open seat or your looking for an open seat.  I will now be arriving early and my open seat has been taken.  If you do not prearrange a seat, show up anyway, we'll figure it out at the ramp.


BTW - you can't step on our toes, we just want to get'r done and appreciate any help and input.  We have a basic plan but are also playing it by ear.  The only thing that never changes is that things change.


----------



## Guest

My friend and I will be there for breakfast, since I will be working from 9am to 2am then meet u guys there. So I'm going to prepared to drink a lot of redbulls. 

Tom in orl,

Can I follow you guys to Ozello in just in case I won't get lost...........lol.


----------



## sea-n-spots

I sometimes use the same site for tides, and sometimes find myself upside down on tides. This comes from the Island Outpost--We have a low @ just after midnight on sat. night, then high @05:26 am, low again @12:20 pm,(time for lunch,and Ron's fly casting class) and high again @5:17PM. Should make for a real good day. The plan @ this time is to meet early @ Island Outpost 06:00 for breakfast. Ron or eric posted directions to it, but it looks like a gas station and jiffy store. Just look for the boats...Sea-Ya !

Check out www.saltwatertides.com- and pull up Ozello& St. Martins River


----------



## Spook

The only thing that I've ever found to be dead on with the tides is the tide function on my GPS. For the Ozello North, Crystal Bay station, it lists a high around 2:00AM, low around 10:00 AM, and second high around 2:00 PM. Right in line with what deerfly was saying. Also in line with NOAA. I've never had any luck with saltwatertides.com. [smiley=shrug.gif] Don't know why, but they seem to be wrong every time where I fish. I hope Island Outpost is right though. I like theirs better than mine .


----------



## deerfly

for the record... 

google earth pins the Crystal Bay tide station (+28.8633, -082.6667) about 1/10th of a mile ESE of Peck's Resturant and 3/10ths of a mile SSW of the boat ramp. Other than some potential deviation due to wind conditions on Sunday, I'd say those times should be fairly accurate.  - eric


----------



## kayaksandbeyond

I will be there. David has to work :'(. I am looking forward to meetin the group at the fishin gathern.

Morgan


----------



## Guest

> I will be there.  David has to work :'(.  I am looking forward to meetin the group at the fishin gathern.
> 
> Morgan


Glad you can join us. You bringing yaks or beyonds? ;D ;D


----------



## JRH

It's only Wednesday night....but lookin' good so far:

Crystal River, Fl

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 83. North northwest wind between 5 and 7 mph.

Saturday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 55. North northwest wind around 6 mph.

Sunday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 80. North northwest wind between 5 and 8 mph.

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 57. West northwest wind between 5 and 8 mph becoming calm. 


http://www.srh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=Crystal+River&state=FL&site=TBW


----------



## Guest

If I remember this correctly, does a yellow skool bus right by the boat ramp have lower unit and props? In just a case if anyone damage any one of them. Also does it supply gheenoes, gladesmen or hell's bay boat??...............lol. But I will might need a spare prop because all I have a stainless steel props. I shouldn't never sold my prop to Tom......lol.


----------



## Guest

I need A beer already!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

:'( sorry folks but, me my wife and kid wont be able to attend.....2 hours is just too long of a drive on a sunday, day to relax. We will try to make the next one. Im sure yall will be fine without us but would like to meet everyone one day. Tight lines to all! Good luck at the tourney on Saturday. Cant wait to start doing tourney's myself. Later!


----------



## Guest

> I need A beer already!


Thought u only drink Capt morgan and coke?!.....lol


----------



## Guest

> :'( sorry folks but, me my wife and kid wont be able to attend.....2 hours is just too long of a drive on a sunday, day to relax. We will try to make the next one. Im sure yall will be fine without us but would like to meet everyone one day. Tight lines to all! Good luck at the tourney on Saturday. Cant wait to start doing tourney's myself. Later!


We'll miss having you at ozello, this will be a blast to hang out with people, eat food, and have your kids to play with other kids. 

I know this is a 2 hours long drive but this trip will be worth it to hang out. Trust me after I'm done with Ozello trip then I have about 8 hours drive to Pensacola. Fla after this. Maybe we will sea-ya next time! Take care!


----------



## sea-n-spots

I've been hearing that some people are arriving on Sat. My family and I will be. For anyone going over Sat., we are planning to do a dinner, drinks, and visit at Peck's Restaurant out at Ozello. It's on the right just before the causeway @ Ozello. Don't know how many are going early, but I'm jacked for the weekend. For everyone from out of town, have a safe trip and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you...Sea-Ya !


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens

Coming from the North on Hwy. 19 it is the first red light past Home Depot.approx. 1/2 mile. From the South it is the first red light past Mc donalds in Homosassa. approx. 5 miles.


----------



## LoneRanger

I am plann ing on fishing Saturday AM and PM. I am hoping for nil winds and to catch the last 3rd of the outgoing tide for mega tailers! 



there is room for another boat~ shoot me a PM with a tele number if your interested.\



L.R.


----------



## Guest

Ok Guys... Looks like I will be drivein over from Titusville Sat. afternoon and stayin the night,I have 3 ?'s. 1.What should I put on MapQuest to find directions? 2. Where is A good place for me to sleep in the truck sat. night? 3.Does anyone have A open seat for me Sat. morning? Thanks,Clark


----------



## brew1891

I have half a kitchen and new cabinets stacked up all over the house so i'm out. But hopefully this project will earn me about 1,000 kitchen passes.


----------



## deerfly

> Ok Guys... Looks like I will be drivein over from Titusville Sat. afternoon and stayin the night,I have 3 ?'s. 1.What should I put on MapQuest to find directions? 2. Where is A good place for me to sleep in the truck sat. night? 3.Does anyone have A open seat for me Sat. morning? Thanks,Clark


eat this... www.mapquest.com Peck's Old Port Cove, 139 N Ozello Trl, Crystal River, Fl

Get directions to there, the event is about 1/4 mi or so past Pecks. Turn right at the stop sign and the road dog-legs left and dead-ends at the ramp.


----------



## LoneRanger

Clark, you got a ride on the MF II~ Sat afternoon AND Sunday~





But you have to wear your Gheenoe T-shirt! ;D 





L.R.


----------



## Guest

> Clark, you got a ride on the MF II~   Sat afternoon AND Sunday~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have to wear your Gheenoe T-shirt!  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.R.


Eat this:

Clark, I'll bring you a Gladesmen T-shirt just in case.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hey LR,

How about you where your microskiff.com t-shirt ;D


----------



## Guest

And don't forget to bring your cowboy hat to match your dirty white motor......lol.

Johhyyaaawwwnnnssooonn sux!!


----------



## Guest

> Hey LR,
> 
> How about you where your microskiff.com t-shirt  ;D


Now that's a sore subjet right now. Just got word that the "Rock Garden" shirts are not going to be done in time for this weekend.  Guess I'll be wearing a Gladesmen shirt.


----------



## Guest

I would love to have A MicroSkiff shirt!


----------



## LoneRanger

Good call on the Micro Skiff shirt~


I am gonna go get it right now!


and if one of ya'll got a ECC shirt I'll wear it too!



L.R.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Wanted to go on record as having posted so that nobody gets left in the dark. There are several people arriving Sat. to pre-fish, and there were tentative plans for dinner etc. at Peck's on Sat. night @ 7:30 As I write this, it is 7:30pm and I'm looking out my window and see a lot of daylight left in the sky. I know that I would rather fish than eat, so dinner at 7:30 would really cut into the afternoon and evening bite. For this reason, I called Peck's and changed the reservation to 9:00pm. If this creates a problem for anyone please PM me, and we'll try to do it another way. This just seemed to be the simplest thing to do. I can eat anytime, just want to make sure that I give the fish my full attention....Sea-Ya !  

About Ron droppin the ball on the Ozello shirts, I think as a fair punishment he should be made to wear a (PINK) Waste Management shirt for the day...   Just kiddin Ron, we're all of the same feather..Sea-Ya !


----------



## Guest

> About Ron droppin the ball on the Ozello shirts, I think as a fair punishment he should be made to wear a (PINK) Waste Management shirt for the day...   Just kiddin Ron, we're all of the same feather..Sea-Ya !


Did you get the white shirts and a sharpie? : :

BTW - I cancelled your reservations - not kidding, but no hard feelings, right? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

That's OK  We're plannin on roastin an armadildo out at the ramp. See ya out there, drive carefull..


----------



## Guest

Beavis and I will be at dinner....See yall there!


----------



## JRH

I'll bet at dinner on Sat. night as well.


----------



## Guest

> That's OK  We're plannin on roastin an armadildo out at the ramp. ....


See how many show up when ya serve good vittles. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sea-n-spots

Did everyone who is arriving early (Sat.) get the time change for dinner ? It has been moved from 7:30pm to 9:00pm @ Peck's Sea ya there...


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Not sure if yall will be reading the forum today, but thought I would let yall know that my daughter and I will be at Ozello tomorrow. Cant wait, talked it over with the wife and she wants some time at home to get caught up on work stuff so, we look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thats great news. Look forward to seeing you over there.


----------



## deerfly

> Not sure if yall will be reading the forum today, but thought I would let yall know that my daughter and I will be at Ozello tomorrow. Cant wait, talked it over with the wife and she wants some time at home to get caught up on work stuff so, we look forward to meeting everyone.


how old is your daughter? My two trouble makers will be there. Chloe, my 9yr old, will be glad to hear other girls will be there too. - eric


----------



## backwaterbandits

Hey Guys one question....Is there any where handy for me to get Susan her shrimp in the morning? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

my daughter is 7. cant wait to fish ozello.


----------



## orlgheenoer

if your comming feel free to gimme a buzz cuase i am sure i will get lost tonight 

407 873 3658


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens

Just North of Ozello road about 1/2 mile North of the airport on 19 you will see a small strip center on the right hand side of the road. there you will find Ed's bait and tackle. He should have shrimp if the shrimper made its early morning run.About 2 miles from ozello Trail.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Thanks Capt...  I'll check it out in the morning...Dave


----------

